# Tito to the WWE!



## tarabos (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.sherdog.com/viewnews.cfm?newsid=EpuAkEuEEAWKjlJVdz

Tito Ortiz to leave the UFC and take a three year contract with the WWE...


----------



## Elfan (Apr 1, 2003)

Is anyone of note left in the UFC after this?


----------



## tarabos (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Is anyone of note left in the UFC after this? *



lol...dude...look at your calendar today...*hint, hint* *wink, wink*


----------



## Elfan (Apr 2, 2003)

heh that was a good one.

As I can't read I thought it said WEC instead of WWE, and as WEC seems to be where Frank Shamrock is that move would actaully make sense.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Apr 3, 2003)

It is WWE not WEC. Damn, WWE will be very obviously fake if those guys even knock tito down. more money i guess. He was a good one. Lets see how UFC is after.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2003)

Lol it was an April Fools Joke.


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)




----------



## JDenz (May 3, 2003)

I think they got MTP


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

whats MTP?


----------



## JDenz (May 3, 2003)

muayThaiPerson


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

who was the MTP?????


----------



## JDenz (May 3, 2003)

MTP=muayThaiPerson


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

WHO WAS THE muay thai person??????


----------



## jlhenry (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *WHO WAS THE muay thai person?????? *



wow this guy is bright


----------



## JDenz (May 6, 2003)

lol ya really


----------

